

 Solid or Liquid? Physicists Redefine States of Matter - nature24
https://simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/solid-or-liquid-physicists-redefine-states-of-matter/

======
dalke
The title has little to do with the topic. The article doesn't talk about any
new redefinition. Many forms of matter are already known.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_matter> contains a pretty comprehensive
list, including glass.

What is your affiliation with simonsfoundation.org? You post many things from
there. I also see that you never comment. I'm going to assume this is a bogus
account.

